# SoCal: Knott's Berry Farm, 02/02/08



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

Hi folks,

Several SASers and I plan to meet and hang out at Knott's Berry Farm this upcoming Saturday, February 2 at around 1:30PM. I realize this is a bit last-minute-notice, but it would be fun to have a nice-sized group going. If you bring in a canned good to contribute to Knott's food drive, admission should be only $19.99 (a huge savings from the regular $49.99).

http://www.knotts.com/hot/index.asp

Knott's Berry Farm
8039 Beach Boulevard.
Buena Park, CA USA 90620

Hope to see you there!


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

dang. i wish i could go. you guys suck


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

In spite of the lackluster response on this thread lol, it looks like we may have up to 9 people tomorrow. Again, 1:30 at Knott's Berry Farm. The more, the merrier! We'd love to have you aboard. 


Sorry we'll miss you, Nubly.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

Hope you all have fun! Tell us how it went.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i just saw this post. i guess it's too late now huh? i would have loved to go. i've never been there. maybe next time.


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

9 people! We hopped on most of the rides, screamed, chatted, ate some edamame. Some of us had a late-night dinner at IHOP afterwards. Day ended around 11:00PM. Super fun gathering. 

Here are just a couple pics. They won't be up for too long.




























^^ Look for the 5 waldos.


----------



## BluOrchid (Feb 2, 2008)

Aww!! I wish I could go............ Oh well, have fun guys!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

looks like you guys/gal had a great time. everyone looks like they are friends.



by the way nice sig. i have to do a presentation on Emerson.


----------



## QuietCoral (Mar 23, 2005)

ooh wish i was there!
nice pictures, looks like a good time


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

who is who?


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

Thanks, Ancient. Actually, many of us met each other for the first time that day, and it was great schmoozing while waiting in line for the rides. I think the natural high you get after being flung upside-down like a helpless little ant 10,000 miles up in the air also helped to relax everyone a bit, so maybe amusement parks are the way to go for these potentially nerve-wracking first-time encounters. 

Nubly, I dunno if the others want to be identified, but you can just call us Knott's SAS Anxious Army, as I think we were once dubbed by one from our number. You know a couple of us already, so that's less detective work you gotta do.

Wish you were there, too, Coral. Weren't you and Joel planning a visit soon?!


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

I'm wearing the Dickies hoodie.


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

Well, I guess I'm the fool wearing short pants in the freezing cold.


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

Oh, would anyone be up for an amusement park fest? I'm just throwing this out there to see if it develops, but it would definitely be fun to have more gatherings with a good turnout.

Edit: Deleted; perhaps that was a little too ambitious. Hopefully we can get another thread going.


----------



## QuietCoral (Mar 23, 2005)

SpesVitae said:


> Well, I guess I'm the fool wearing short pants in the freezing cold.


i'd like to know what temp you consider "freezing cold"!! lol
i was wearing capris the other day and it was 30 and i'll admit i was pretty cold and regretting it, but it seemed like such a nice day after some really cold weather recently.....


----------



## Prism (Dec 17, 2004)

It was a lot of fun and I am glad to have met so many cool people. I believe several members of the group overcame their fear of roller coasters and free-falls which was really sweet...so perhaps next time we can aim even higher (six flags anyone?)

I encourage anyone who is even a little bit interested to join us next time 

P.S. I'm the guy with the shaved head in the pics.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Qolselanu said:


> I'm wearing the Dickies hoodie.


out of curiosity, did you get that hoodie at Mervyn's? i work there and i think they sale it there.


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

Prism said:


> It was a lot of fun and I am glad to have met so many cool people. I believe several members of the group overcame their fear of roller coasters and free-falls which was really sweet...so perhaps next time we can aim even higher (six flags anyone?)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Looks like an awesome trip! Good to see there are some SAers actively interested in hanging out and having fun over there, I'll be moving to Cali this summer. 
I wish I could join you for your next gathering, but I guess it will have to wait. 
:time


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

ancient master said:


> Qolselanu said:
> 
> 
> > I'm wearing the Dickies hoodie.
> ...


my mom got it for me for Christmas. She works at Mervyns.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Qolselanu said:


> ancient master said:
> 
> 
> > Qolselanu said:
> ...


which one?


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

SpesVitae said:


> Well, I guess I'm the fool wearing short pants in the freezing cold.


Those look like palm trees in the background. I probably would be running around in shorts and sweating there. :lol 40 degrees would be a warm day right now where I live.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

SpesVitae said:


> Thanks again for the patience, Sean. lol. And yes, it is indeed time now to brave Six Flags.  I've asked around and several people have expressed interest already. Some would prefer Disneyland first. I'm game either way, but I'll try to see what works best for everyone.
> 
> You in, Ancient?


i don't think i'm going to be driving my car for a while, so its going to be hard for me to get there. how about universal studios hollywood?


----------



## erik (Jun 8, 2004)

I wish I'd have seen this thread a few days ago. Count me in if Six Flags or Disneyland ever happens.


----------



## Prism (Dec 17, 2004)

We tend to carpool so if someone can't drive we'll find a way to get you there.


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

Roswell, I'm sure we'll have more gatherings during Summer. We'd definitely be glad to have you then. =]

Yeah Ancient, I think there are enough SoCalers around to find some way to provide transportation to anyone interested in attending a gathering but wouldn't be able to do so otherwise. But hey, Universal Studios sounds good, too. I'd eventually like to have gatherings at every major amusement/theme park in SoCal, lol. I think I'm a coaster-junkie in the making. You can blame Prism and the other Knott's folks for that.


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

Hi folks. I'd start a new thread but this is a bit late-notice, and I'm really sorry for that. But several of us plan to meet late morning at Griffith Park this upcoming Sunday, February 10, to hang out, hit a few tennis balls, throw around some frisbees, have a potluck, and/or play cards/boardgames. Then early afternoon we'll head down to the LA Zoo, probably until closing at 5. We may do other things afterwards. Most of this is still all very tentative, but the zoo seems like a for-sure thing. I'll try to get specific details in by Saturday evening. I know, super last minute. Sorry! 

But anyway, if any of you wanna join, please hop on board! Great opportunity for us all to meet some new, friendly people in a supportive, understanding and non-judgmental atmosphere. Post here or PM me if you're interested.


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

Please forgive this really poor planning and time scheduling. It's been a very hectic last couple days. So it looks like we'll meet at the LA zoo around 1PM, and then either bowl or play some minigolf afterwards. Potentially 9 of us again.

Zoo directions: 
http://www.lazoo.org/visit/directions.html

GolfLand
1181 Durfee Ave
South El Monte, CA 91733


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

SpesVitae said:


> Roswell, I'm sure we'll have more gatherings during Summer. We'd definitely be glad to have you then. =]


sweet. i'll make sure to be there too



Prism said:


> Norwalk


i spent my childhood in norwalk. i lived near paddison square


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

*looks around*

My mother grew up in La Mirada, my aunt and uncle still live about three blocks from Norwalk Town Square (they're usually the only people I visit when I do drive up to Los Angeles). I grew up between the 10 and the 60 a couple blocks from an edge of the Whittier Narrows Golf Course (the epicenter of the 5.9 part of the Whittier Narrows earthquake was about a block away from my house).


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

aahh la mirada. such a nice town. after living in norwalk past 15 years of age, we relocated to la mirada. my sister and her husband still lives in the same house. its by la mirada blvd and um...i dont recall but its near that park that they tore down to make a golf course


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

The adventure continues:

viewtopic.php?f=21&t=76832

Let's meet at Six Flags!


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

nubly said:


> aahh la mirada. such a nice town. after living in norwalk past 15 years of age, we relocated to la mirada. my sister and her husband still lives in the same house. its by la mirada blvd and um...i dont recall but its near that park that they tore down to make a golf course


Did they completely tear down the park? I have fond memories of going there with my grandfather, who lived just a short distance south of there.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

yep. the park im talking about is the one that looks like a minature wooded area and the street going east and west is on a small downhill.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

bummer i missed it.


----------

